# Rachio Gen2 controller



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

Hopefully Ware won't mind me cross posting. I know I don't follow the equipment exchange forum at all, so I thought others may not as well. I have a Rachio Gen2 controller available if anyone is interested...

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=2530#p48948


----------

